# Dringend Hilfe Bitte!!



## foxx21 (11. Januar 2002)

also villeicht kennt ja jemand meinen ALTEN BEITRAG zu meinem festplatten problem und ich konnte dieses problem immer noch nicht beseitigen und ich habe jetzt mal bei seagate einen festplatten checker runtergeladen der alles gescant hat , dieser test dauerte 4,5 std. *buhh* so jetzt ist er fertig und er hat folgendes ausgespuckt !


Diagnose Ergebnise

Laufwerk1 (weiß auch nicht warum hab doch nur 1 *G*)

- Die *CMOS* Einstellungen können fehlerhaft sein.
  Dies kann zu ungenauen Diagnosenergebnissen führen

- Alle Physischen Tests bestanden

- Partition 2 ist keine Dos/-Fat Partition und wurde nicht getestet!

- Der MBR enthält keine gültige Informationen

- Systemspeichertest unter DOS nicht unterstüzt


-- allso ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll ich hatte 98 drauf mit 3GB und jetzt nach den Test hab ich wieder mal format c:/u gemacht und es ist wieder nichts drauf , ich habe eine 60 GB platte und habe 2 partitionen und eine mit 2GB und die C: mit 1,.. !

Also was kann ich tun ich habe da irgend ein nicht DOS bzw. Fat partition kann fdisk nicht ausführen da ich die Fehlermeldung *Festplatte kann nicht gelesen werden bekomme* ich brau irgend so einen total eliminierer der alles platt macht , partitionen so das null drauf ist , hm format C: funzt einfach nicht und in fdisk komm ich nicht rein, bitte helft mir, ich bin am verzweifeln!!

-Dankbar für jeden Tipp!!


----------



## Tim C. (11. Januar 2002)

- ich kann mit fdisk alles löschen, egal ob fat16, fat32 oder nonfat is kein prob (bei mir)

- ich hab z.B. ne bootfähige win2k cd mit sonem fdisk druff und dann mach ich das halt und schmeiss die ganze ******** runter, oder aber über das win2k setup das hat auch ne partitionsverwaltung.

- ansonsten musst du mal gucken ob es vielleicht ein one-floppy-os gibt mit partitionsverwaltung


----------



## foxx21 (12. Januar 2002)

also ich kann kein fdisk ausführen, weder von einer Startdiskette oder einer Windows Cd, oder von der Festplatte, ich habe irgendeine non dos partition drauf die ich irgendwie anders beseitigen muss also partition magic geht auch nicht, gibts vielleicht so einen eraser der auch alle partitionen löscht? ich habe jetzt wieder win 98 drauf aber ohne alles ohne treiber für irgendwelche hardware garnichts allso ich brauceh so einen eraser der alles platt macht für dos oder für win ist egal, wo kann ich sowas her bekommen?


-plz help


----------



## foxx21 (23. Januar 2002)

danke für eure zahlreichen BEITRÄGE ich hab die Platte zum Techniker gebracht und 40 Euro gezahlt



thx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2002)

Tipp fürs nächste Mal, suche nach delpart.com oder delpart.exe....

der ist rigeros - ASnwendung auf EIGENE Gefahr!

Sorry, hatte deinen Beitrag übersehen...


----------

